# Let's hold chatrooms



## brokenheart (Mar 13, 2009)

Because I don't want to feel alone with this. 

Place your aim/yahoo/hotmail screenname and we can all talk.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Mibbit.com is the easiest way to start a chat room that I've found. Its a web interface to IRC, I know that IRC is scary complicated, but the website handles all that for you so its easy when your doing it through Mibbit. I'm not really in a chatting mood right now, sort of chatted out right now, but later on I'll try to get a mibbit chat room going for DP.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.chatzy.com/479647194637

pick a time to go on
password is "sunshine"


----------



## ChampionSocks (Mar 10, 2009)

my Yahoo messenger is : doomilla


----------



## Tenken (Dec 28, 2007)

MSN: [email protected]


----------



## brokenheart (Mar 13, 2009)

If u wanna chat I have yahoo: jubebox


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

This reminds me of when we tried to get everyone on IRC  Oh the horror.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Inzom said:


> This reminds me of when we tried to get everyone on IRC  Oh the horror.


Yeah LOL and the horror that followed after that horror.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Yeah LOL and the horror that followed after that horror.


which horror was that horror? i dont remember that.


----------



## brokenheart (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok all, I'll be available Monday 3/30/09, afternoon 12 pm Hawaii time.  Catch me on yahoo: jubebox

OR
post a reply if anyone is holding a chatroom. Thanks guys.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I think googlemail has these awesome chat/video functions now. Been too lazy/sick to check it out tho.


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

Inzom said:


> This reminds me of when we tried to get everyone on IRC  Oh the horror.


Oh it wasn't that bad, I still have all that IRC stuff set up and it's easy enough, you just put in your nickname and go.


----------



## beatnikbdog (Jan 8, 2005)

i've hit a pretty rough patch and would like to chat. i know that i'm not alone but it's feeling that way right now.. someone please remind me that i'm not.

yahoo: psychedelic_bison
msn: [email protected]


----------



## fsteeze (Jun 24, 2009)

AIM: fsteeze

i feel the same wayyyy =]]
anyone want to chat I'm always on aim..


----------



## Jayreal (Sep 21, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

msn: [email protected]


----------



## TFM (Nov 3, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

[email protected] . That works for aim and msn


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

[email protected] . That works for hotmail and msn


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

[email protected]


----------

